# Contest! What kind of puzzle would you build? Prizes!



## pjk (May 14, 2013)

We're going to give away some puzzles to members of the forum. To attempt to get some of them, all you have to do is reply to this thread answering this question:

*If you could build 1 puzzle today, of any shape, size, or form, what would it be and why?*

The top 3 answers will receive prizes - based on creativity. Please be as detailed as possible. The best answers will be determined by the moderating team here, along with the contest sponsor. This competition is sponsored by wallbuys.com. 

Contest starts now, and will end May 30th, 2013 at midnight EST time.

Below are three groups of puzzles; A, B and C.
1st Place: Picks a group
2nd Place picks 1 of the 2 remaining groups
3rd Place gets the last group.


Groups:
Group A:
- Dayan ZhanChi 2x2x2 46x46mm Cube (Rounded Design)
- Dayan ZhanChi 2x2x2 50x50mm Cube (Rounded Design)
- Black 4x4x4 Dayan MF8 Cube
- 5mm Neodymium Magnet Sphere Bucky Balls- Light Black (N35 216 pcs)









Group B: 
- Dayan ZhanChi 2x2x2 50x50mm Cube (Rounded Design)
- SMAZ Dino Cylinder Puzzle
- Witeden SQ 2x2x4 Cube
- Dayan GuHong II 3x3 Cube - Green













Group C: 
- Dayan 57mm 3x3 5-Generation Cube - Purple
- Dayan 6.2cm MF8 Multicolour 4x4x4 Cube






A special thanks goes out to the sponsor of this contest, Wallbuys.com. Check them out for a large selection of puzzles.


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 14, 2013)

A 4x4 cylindrical barrel with the middle of the ends being the corners (if that makes sense). I plan on asking Traiphum to make one for me.

Edit - I suppose my criteria is based on expense and how often I would solve it.
I would make it from a 6x6 if given in the opportunity.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 14, 2013)

I would build the multi starminx.

That is, a puzzle with cuts like a starminx, but there are 3 ways to turn it, along the faces, corners and edges, so a combination of the Starminx I, II, and III. Not only would this puzzle be really interesting to solve, as you would be able to scramble solve it in many different ways, but also it would be a crazy jumbler, which I really enjoy exploring in a puzzle.


----------



## MadeToReply (May 14, 2013)

I guess i would build a cuboid like megaminx

It would be funky so it would be cool looking and it would be hard to solve. It would most likely be a 3x5 megaminx with 6 faces being like a megaminx, 6 faces being like a gigaminx. Basically half megaminx and half gigaminx. It would be pree cool to have the megaminx and gigaminx parts interchangeable and would be quite hard to solve. So the tredges from the gigaminx can be from the normal megaminx. You would have to scramble the gigaminx part first then scramble the whole thing. WHY I would like to build this is because it prove some sort of a challenge and it would be handy when i only have to half a gigaminx or half a megaminx.


----------



## CubicNL (May 14, 2013)

I would build a holographic cube, probably a 3x3, but if it were possible you could really make any puzzle out of it.
The idea is that you have something projecting a holographic 3x3, which you can use exactly like a normal one.
Would be nice, because you have no friction whatsoever, nor corner cutting issues or popping problems 
Maybe build in an automatic timing system in it


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (May 14, 2013)

I would build a bandaged, transparent (colors would be small dot stickers and wouldn't cover the whole piece) 3x3 or 4x4 (depending on the size). The cube would also have a maze in it, through which you must navigate a small ball bearing.
Solving would be like this:

1) Reduction of the 4x4 or other pairing method. Or solve the 3x3 if it's a 3x3
2) Solve like a 3x3 if it's a 4x4
3) After solving, the ball bearing will be in one of the corners. Now you must navigate the ball to the center of the maze to completely solve the puzzle. One wrong move and the ball will end up in the opposite corner and you'll have to start over again.
4) Hurray! You're done!

Alternatively, this cube could be placed inside a hollow 7x7-11x11 if it is a 3x3 edition. One you have finished solving the larger cube, the top can be removed and you'll have to solve the maze cube that was inside.

I would build this puzzle to possibly be a new WCA Official Event. Most of the events have pretty crazy records that would be quite difficult to beat, so why not add new ones? My puzzle would add more challenge and method development would be quite interesting, especially surrounding the maze segment.


----------



## Maccoboy (May 14, 2013)

i would make a self solving 3x3, it would use tiny stepper motors inside every center piece along with a small battery and wireless transmitter for each motor connecting to a smartphone/tablet/PC. You could program it to solve in different ways for example, roux, CFOP, fewest moves and it could even make patterns that are all controlled through your device


----------



## Borislav (May 14, 2013)

A Pyraminx with 8 layers.  Mmm maybe - a Square-1 with 5 layers... It will be fun also.


----------



## MisterChris (May 14, 2013)

I've just finished one today, the 0 layered Ghost cube, it is on your left side


----------



## BaconCuber (May 14, 2013)

I would build a 4x4 in a 3x3 in a 2x2. You'd be able to take out each individual section out of it...Take the 3x3 out of the 4x4, the 2x2 out of a 3x3. The mechanism would be very difficult to produce, but, it would be very handy. That's why I would make this cube...you could just take one cube everywhere, not take a backpack with a 4x4, 3x3....etc.

-By the way, most people are just posting the puzzle they would like to build...In the original post it says which puzzle AND WHY. Just pointing that out to everyone. Thanks


----------



## tx789 (May 14, 2013)

I would build a truncated icosidodecahedron face turning puzzle


----------



## SirWaffle (May 14, 2013)

I would build a 6x6 with a ball core mechanism. Using a lanlan 4x4 core as a base. I would extend the core using some type of plastic, and then drill lines into the extended core so it could fit all of the layer. Then I would cut down and remold shengshou 6x6 pieces so they would fit very snuggly into the core and have no chance of popping. 

Why? I would build this cube because in my experience with a 6x6 it popped far to much. And with a cube like the lanlan 4x4 I find there is zero popping. I think the ball core would be effective for stopping the popping and making the cube smooth because the pieces would be trapped to the core. One problem I think there would be with this is the lack of corner cutting ball core cubes. I don't think corner cutting is really needed on a 6x6. So this would be a small price to pay for smoothness and no popping.


----------



## Ollie (May 14, 2013)

1x10x10


----------



## Isaac Paurus (May 14, 2013)

i'd build an 11x11 version of the Mirror cube, just because it'd be pretty ridiculous looking especially when scrambled


----------



## ben1996123 (May 14, 2013)

i'd make a shapeshifting cuboid sim


----------



## moluk34 (May 14, 2013)

I would build something like 'matrioszki' but with cubes inside. If some1 doesnt know what matrioszki is its russian dolls one inside the other one each one smaller than last one. My cube would be a big 10x10x10 cube. whenever you solve it you can take blocks off (like in oscar's treasure cube but here you would be able to take all blocks down ) when you do it inside that cube would be a harder version of squere it would have each block divided into two. ofc after you solve that cube you will be able to take blocks off again.inside that cube you would get a cube that looks like normal 3x3x3 rubik's cube but in fact there would be two pieces. both blocking all the walls, which turn alter the configuration of pieces. last one would be an just easy small 2x2 which inside of that would be a small letter with 'well done' on it. Now lets talk why this cube would have that sort of cube kinds in. 1st you would get 10x10x10 because it's not really hard to solve it it just take a long time to do it. then you get squere with each block divided into two because it would be an extremely hard to solve. if you will finally do it you get 3x3x3 and you think ah its so simple i will do it fast and then you realize that its not so easy because of this 2 pieces. when you find out how to solve it you get an easy 2x2 just because its fun when you see ppl that solving this cubes and think yes this must be the last one but no  . inside that 2x2 letter with well done that makes some1 that solved it very proude of it. it would be hard and expensive cube but i think every1 would like to get one of these if he only had money.


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 14, 2013)

I'd make a puzzle that looks like a normal 5x5 cube, but it doesn't turn along the faces. Instead, it rotates around the 8 corners. You know how corner twists happen... well, it's like that except you can also do that to double layers and triple layers. The same idea could apply to other sizes. Name of puzzle: Crazy Cornered 5x5


----------



## uniacto (May 14, 2013)

I'd make a good 6x6.


----------



## makssl6911 (May 14, 2013)

I'd make a shapeshifting 3x3x3! Somehow..


----------



## speedcuber50 (May 14, 2013)

I would choose something like a really large X by X by 1 cube styled to look like an oversized 3 1/2" floppy disk. I would make it with a label with some text like "Rubik's Disk" on it so that the solved state of the cube is when the writing on the disk matches up. I could also add the "HD" text in the upper right corner, where the upper right corner piece could be appropriately slanted to match the shape of the disk. The disk shutter could be made as a kind of sub-puzzle, where it has to be solved separately, and moved round the puzzle like one giant piece.

Why? I am fasinated by the X by X by 1 cubes, and I _love_ computers and floppy disks! Having a sub-puzzle would also be interesting from a puzzling and a mechanical point of view!

EDIT: I would probaby also want to try making a whole in the two lower corner pieces to look like the two holes in the corners of a floppy disk. This would make the puzzle even cooler!


----------



## ErikJ (May 14, 2013)

a vcube 6x6 that doesn't need modding


----------



## TopCuber (May 14, 2013)

A Hexa-gigaminx or hexa-teraminy or hexa-petaminx or hexa-examinx. (A hexaminx is a megaminx which have been cut to the shape of a cube)


----------



## Zyrb (May 14, 2013)

I'm going to go ahead and assume that it is just a theoretical thing and can be technologically complex, if not then just ignore this as it is pretty far fetch'd. I would love to somehow engineer a 3x3 cube that could help solvers practice certain steps in a method. The cube would be based off a void cube or Rubik's cube bank, so there would be a large cavity in the middle. This would hold the motherboard and microchips and so on. For each cubie, instead of stickers there would be a LED. In one of the centers, lets say white, there would be a micro USB port that would allow you to plug the cube into the computer. On the computer you would choose what step you want to practice, for example the 'first block' of Roux. This would make only the LED's on the first block to light up and turn off all the rest (you could choose which side it is). You then do however many practices of that step you want and plug your cube back in to see how many moves you took on average to solve the step. This could help all cubers improve any and all methods. Also I find myself taking off some stickers on cubes to practice certain steps, and this could save time and help cubers learn and improve new methods, and maybe even help develop new methods if the program was made open source.


----------



## KongShou (May 14, 2013)

I would build a 3x3x3x3, and therefore you cannot see all of the puzzle, that's only possible in another 4 dimensional universe.

It would have 14 "faces", each face is actually a 3x3 cube. You can only see one of the cube at a time. So you would have trouble judging when you have solve the puzzle. So you would need 84 different colours on this "cube"?

Hope my topology was done right, it's probably all nonsense.


----------



## Rufus (May 14, 2013)

I'd make a sort of thing like that : Of all sizes and all colours
It would work in all senses but I don't know how it would do it!
Why ?
Just because I found this puzzle amazing and I love challenges! :tu
PS: It's me who made the 3d drawing


----------



## stoic (May 14, 2013)

I'd like a perfectly tensioned and lubed Zhanchi, capable of going back in time to the 1982 World Championship. I'd love to see how fast those guys really were back in the day...


----------



## Riley (May 15, 2013)

A 3x3x3 with magic color changing stickers/tiles that can change between regular colors to "blank" colors.

This cube would be really fun for BLD solving:
When scrambled, the cube would look like how a normal scrambled cube looks like.
When a person memorizes the cube, he/she would apply pressure to any two opposite sides, as if they were pushing the two sides together.
The stickers/tiles react to the pressure, activate a switch that changes the color of all the stickers to a blank color, like white.
The person now doesn't have to put their blindfold on. They can solve the cube with their BLD method and when they believe they have solved the cube, they can press on any two opposite sides again to make the colors appear. Hopefully they will see a solved cube. 

I think this creation would be really cool and appeal to BLD solvers.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 15, 2013)

A 56mm cube that's really fast, smooth, loose, doesn't pop or catch, and doesn't do a weird catching lockup thingy when doing OH F moves.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (May 15, 2013)

Exa-tuttminx. Lol. Tuttminx with 6 layers on each side. Tuttminx and examinx are two of the coolest puzzles. A combination would just be awesome.

Also the turn the color off cube for bld sounds really awesome.


----------



## Bunyanderman (May 15, 2013)

I would attach a rubiks cube to a lock, and you have to solve it to unlock it.


----------



## elrog (May 15, 2013)

Are we allowed to post more than one idea if we have more than one idea? If the answer is no, I can understand why. I just was having trouble deciding which of my ideas to throw out there.

*What would I make?* I would make a cube that has reverse bandages. Bandaged cubes have 2 pieces that are stuck together and you have to work your way around them to solve the cube. This would have pieces that woudn't be allowed to be put together. This would be done by having a groove that goes on all sides of the cubies that are on the inside of the cube. You would have some sort of piece that can fit into the grooves and connect with a piece that would prevent another piece with the same type of piece from going past eachother. Because you just fit a piece into the groove, you could move where these reverse bandages are. This could be done to all types of cubes. There would need to be some way to indicate where the pieces that fit into the cubies are without doing trial and error.

*Why?* It would create a puzzle that has varying complexity and difficulty depending on where and how many reverse bandages you put into it. The cube could also be used as a regular cube without and of the reverse bandages in. I think it would just be fun to mess around with the reverse bandages in different patterns, I like the idea of having a puzzle that you can make harder, easier, or just different each time, and I want to win a prize! 

If I happen to win, I'd choose the B set first, The A set second, and the C choice third. I just want a 2x2 because I don't have one. If I get B, I'll turn the 3x3 into one of these: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VcUzWUWI94


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 15, 2013)

I've always wanted a proper 3x3x5 with equal-sized, _cubic_ cubies. Just about all the "simple" puzzles I've wanted to see have been mass-produced except for this one.
The simplicity of a 3x3x3 in combination with being able to do extra turns on the outer layers is kind of amusing, and allows for some interesting shapes.


----------



## cityzach (May 15, 2013)

A helicopter cube that turns like a 2x2, helicopter cube, and a skewb. That would be freaking awesome.

Or a 3x3 that turns in a helicopter cube fashion.


----------



## flee135 (May 15, 2013)

So I had this idea way back when, and I'm not even sure that it'd be physically possible, but I think it'd be a fun puzzle. It would definitely be possible to simulate on a computer though.

So we have this puzzle:
https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/...0jZtMVSFRh26_vpmcfalbnf5RQ_r-QBYzU3ZyHt7pwS3n

And the idea is that each of the "faces" of this puzzle can turn by 90 degrees, as well as the three middle slices being able to shift by any number of blocks. My idea is to have a puzzle that just looks like a 3x3, but turns like this. So each of the faces can turn independently of the others, and also the slices can turn 90 degrees independently of the faces. If you try doing an M turn, it will look exactly as if you did an M turn on a normal Rubik's Cube, but if you do an R turn, imagine that you do an R, but the right face doesn't actually change, only the right slice, if that makes sense.

A version of this would definitely be possible if we only have faces turning and the middle slices turning because that's just a shape modification of the above puzzle. I don't know if it's actually possible with the outer layers turning, but I think it'd be really neat!


----------



## emolover (May 15, 2013)

I want to make a bead cube series. This is where for example on the 2x2 version of this there would be a normal 2x2, but the main difficulty of this puzzle is that in a tunnel in a circle that goes around the x y or z axis depending on the face and in this tunnel there are 3 beads that could be twisted around thought the tunnel and go to different permutations and orientations on the puzzle.

This would be a very complicated puzzle to solve. I don't believe this puzzle has been produced.

I will upload a video showing what I mean tomorrow.


----------



## Genesis (May 15, 2013)

3 5x5s, one connected like a siamese cube(Whole UR connected to another cube), while the other one is joined at a 2x2 corner.
The 5x5s would be a cage or something, and allow the pieces to have blocks inside to move from a piece to another, like a 15 puzzle but in a form of a cube, piece or 2 would be empty
Then Have a mechanism such that it is fully functional(That would be insane if this really happens, unless we are living in another universe with different physics...
Reasons
I have always wanted a fully functionable Siamese cube
I love 5x5, although I love 7x7 more
I used to have a puzzle( 3x3x3, but not twisty puzzle) Where there is a different image on each side of the block, which moves about in the puzzle like 15 puzzle, but I lost it years ago
It would be insane


----------



## hockey122332 (May 15, 2013)

This isnt really a cube but I would build a cube clock. In the morning it would keep beeping until you pick up the cube and solve it. It would motivate me to get up.


----------



## jonlin (May 16, 2013)

I would build a 15 puzzle based rubik's cube with one empty space in which individual pieces would slide around. It would be cool to make this because it adds extra challenge to slide colors to respective corners and it combines my two favorite puzzles of all time. There would be alot of complications.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (May 16, 2013)

A pyraminx with 5 sides (One side square). That would be cool to see. It would put an interesting spin on my least favorite WCA puzzle.


----------



## AndersB (May 16, 2013)

I would make a transparent 5x5 cube with another, colored, 5x5 inside it. The cubes would be connected with gears in such a way that when you turn the outside cube, the inside cube would turn the opposite way. 

This cube wouldn't be very hard to solve, but I think it's a good idea because the concept is new, and because solving in the mirror, which is similar to solving this cube, is great fun. Also it would be really cool to see the mechanism work inside the cube while you turn it.

Thanks for this contest, and I hope I win!


----------



## elrog (May 16, 2013)

@ Genesis - that sounds awfully close to this guys cube with the jupiter Mf8 sticker on it if I'm understanding you correctly. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xUE8ond_Mg

I've seen alot of people post and not tel WHY. Read the contest rules please.

Alot of times, contests like these are held so that a company can get some ideas for new products, so while it is still great to be creative, I think it is best that it is something that is actually possible rather than somethin like a 4D cube.

So far, one of my favorite ideas is the one about being able to turn the color off on a cube to solve it blindfolded, because that is very doable, new, and creative. That mirrored 5x5 also seems new and creative, but the mechanism would be insane and hard to build.

I also liked the one about navigating a ball through the puzzle after solving it, but I'm not sure I understood it the way your thinking of it. I do think it would be cool though if you had a bunch of tubes running through the cube, and you had to navigate a ball through to a certain piece or something by turning the cube so that the pieces match up for the ball to move from one piece to another. Using this idea, the cube would never have to be fully completed at any time. You also wouldn't have to come up with a way to scramble it if they mess up and go the wrong way, because it is already mixed up.


----------



## Vanism (May 17, 2013)

I would build a cube that combines a 6x6, 8x8, megaminx, and finally a petaminx. Once you solve one, a button ejects from a center and that button (when you press it) lets you move to another cube,etc. Once it is all solved (all of the cubes) it goes into its solved state, which is a megaminx, 6x6, 8x8, and petaminx all connected by a metal bar. To scramble it, you scramble them all normally and they compress so you just put your hands on the two cube on the end and push it together. There you have it. You solve it in this order, megaminx, 6x6, 8x8, and petaminx.


----------



## AlexMaass (May 17, 2013)

I would probably make a cubic shapeshifting pryaminx.


----------



## ultimate enemy (May 17, 2013)

*Puzzle*; I would make a triangular prism. It would look like this...http://www.flickr.com/photos/eaganwagners/8749029360/in/photostream/

*Why*; This puzzle would be able to twist along the rectangle sides like a regular 3x3. On the triangular sides, it would turn 180 degrees each turn. This would combine the 3x3 and the pyraminx in one. If this puzzle was built, I believe people would like it because of its simplicity. There are only a few basic 3d shapes not made into a puzzle yet, and this is one. This could be a WCA puzzle because it is not so crazy like a petaminx or 11x11 etc. It is a good puzzle and I would love to have it built.


----------



## Vanism (May 17, 2013)

ultimate enemy said:


> *Puzzle*; I would make a triangular prism. It would look like this...http://www.flickr.com/photos/eaganwagners/8749029360/in/photostream/
> 
> *Why*; This puzzle would be able to twist along the rectangle sides like a regular 3x3. On the triangular sides, it would turn 180 degrees each turn. This would combine the 3x3 and the pyraminx in one. If this puzzle was built, I believe people would like it because of its simplicity. There are only a few basic 3d shapes not made into a puzzle yet, and this is one. This could be a WCA puzzle because it is not so crazy like a petaminx or 11x11 etc. It is a good puzzle and I would love to have it built.



Very interesting and cool!


----------



## Yuxuibbs (May 18, 2013)

*Puzzle:* It would basically be like a 3x3 with 3 rubik's clocks. 
Basically it's a 3x3 with a clock on all sides and you have to solve both the 3x3 and clock. Imagine an extended 3x3 (like this:http://toys.brando.com/prod_img/zoom/TINNV004500_03_L.jpg) but all opposite faces also have it's own functional rubik's clock. The clock "background" would be the standard 3x3 color scheme. The mechanism has to be pretty crazy (if it's even possible). 

*Why:* Lots of room for new methods of solving other than just solving 3x3 stage and then solving 3 clocks. It would also look cool and I like having puzzles within puzzles (like technically having a 2x2, 3x3, and 4x4 in a 4x4). People that know how to solve 3x3 and clock would be able to solve it.


----------



## Dene (May 18, 2013)

100x100x100 <3<3

BIGCUBES4LYF


----------



## ultimate enemy (May 18, 2013)

Vanism said:


> Very interesting and cool!



Thanks


----------



## Akash Rupela (May 18, 2013)

I will make a mold for big cubes(like 4x4-7x7) which allows for florian/konsta modifications already done in the factory. 
It will certainly be able to generate much more profit to the companies who sell it because they can raise the price and all would still buy

Why- Because it is one of the things that wastes a lot of time and often the potential for every serious puzzle solver and if someone could do that for everyone, it would be a great thing


----------



## Stefan (May 18, 2013)

I don't know how, but if I did, I'd like to puzzle (twisty like 3x3x3, not like magic or take-apart) that changes between a pyramid to a cube or something like that, similar to how you can dissect a triangle to build a square:
http://www.cutoutfoldup.com/109-turn-an-equilateral-triangle-into-a-square.php


----------



## CubezUBR (May 18, 2013)

i would build a cube i invented called the stube. its a 3x3 shape mod where the centers are built up into a point and the edges are extended further and pointier so it looks like a star then flatten the corners so its a full, curvy star shape.
i would build this because i love star shaped puzzles and i love 3x3 so its a combination of both. it is still a face turning puzzle like a 3x3 but has 12 sides. i made a picture of what it would look like:

it will be of medium difficulty as a mix between a megaminx and a 3x3.

the size is just a usual small 3x3 but with the extensions on. (about 57mmx57mm when complete).
Thank you for reading


----------



## avgdi (May 18, 2013)

I would build a 3x3 with another 3x3 inside of it that some how is completely independent of the outer 3x3.
I have no idea how that would work, but it's an idea I've had for a long time.


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 18, 2013)

ultimate enemy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dayan have already made this puzzle. It's slightly pillowed and comes in multiple versions including lots of 'crazy' versions.

Linky


----------



## ultimate enemy (May 18, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> Dayan have already made this puzzle. It's slightly pillowed and comes in multiple versions including lots of 'crazy' versions.
> 
> Linky



It does not turn the same, the triangular sides turn differently.


----------



## YddEd (May 19, 2013)

I would make a 3x3 that is kind of like a bishop cube Except that you can spin the pieces that join together. So you could make a mosaic and it wouldn't fall apart easily. Oh also you could make shelves out of it so if you want to solve one you could just take it off the 'shelf'


----------



## ottozing (May 19, 2013)

I'd make a square-1 that doesn't suck ass.


----------



## applemobile (May 19, 2013)

A regular 3x3x3, but each 2x2x2 corner group could be rotated on the axis of the corner piece. Because center swapz and edge swaps and cool looking super algs. 




Spoiler: Huge explinaton picture


----------



## PeelingStickers (May 19, 2013)

a mini 11x11


----------



## FinnGamer (May 19, 2013)

A sort of 4D cube, where every corner piece and edge piece is another Cube which you have to pop out and solve before you can solve the whole cube. It should be possible with the small cubes and a magnetic mechanism.
I'd love to solve 20 cubes before being able to complete the full cube it's like a incorporated relay. Maybe even switch pieces from one cubie to another, but that would probably be impossible,because of the mechanism needed.


----------



## TheCuber23 (May 19, 2013)

A 1mm cube so I could get the WR for smallest cube !


----------



## arvind1999 (May 19, 2013)

A giant 3x3 in which all of the corners are 2x2s whose D layer cannot move.
After solving the whole cube, a pony would fly out of the white center.
Because ponies are awesome.
And yeah, It would sort of allow us to practice multiple puzzles on a single cube.


----------



## Username (May 19, 2013)

TheCuber23 said:


> A 1mm cube so I could get the WR for smallest cube !



a 0.5 mm cube so I could take the WR from TheCuber23


----------



## AustinReed (May 19, 2013)

I've always thought of a 15 puzzle/4x4 mix would be cool. Each side has a differently colored 15 puzzle. Plus, you can scramble the 4x4. You'd first have to sort the colors of the tiles out. Then, you would have to solve 6 15 puzzles. I guess there could be parity on those as well. Would make for an interesting solve.


----------



## Coolster01 (May 19, 2013)

The following entry is not done yet. It will be edited throughout the days.

I would build a Bridge Puzzle, a car bridge that keeps randomly turning (like a 1x1xX) during random points during the bridge. When it turns, it kind of is like a speed bump, except it is literally do or die. When you cross while the bridge is rotated up, you will fall into water. It is a pretty fun bridge to cross, and you wouldn't really have to worry about bad drivers; they'll be dead after a few seconds. I would make this because:
1. Keeps away drunk driving *****s.
2. It would be huge, like no other puzzle.
3. It would be seen by all people, making cubing popular.
4. It's fun to cross a bridge that is a puzzle; your brain really gets going.
5. When you cross, you can brag that you have accomplished yet ANOTHER acheivement.

By the way, the solving part of this puzzle is not moving during the blocks being vertical. If you move during that point in time, it is considered unsolved.

I'll draw a picture soon.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 19, 2013)

applemobile said:


> A regular 3x3x3, but each 2x2x2 corner group could be rotated on the axis of the corner piece. Because center swapz and edge swaps and cool looking super algs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PriceIsRight98 (May 21, 2013)

I would build a 2x6 trapezoid cube that is fully functional and be scrambeled up into a jumbled mess.I would build this because it is original and has never been done before. It would be fun to play with and people would love to have it in their collection. It would be both fun and challenging to solve. While solving it, it would bring out the real cuber inside of you. I call it the TRAPEZOID CUBE 2.0. Here is a prototype picture of it----> http://avidcuber.tumblr.com/image/50943218952


----------



## aashritspidey (May 21, 2013)

I would build an electronic multi dimensional cube. ie the screen adapts as per the puzzle u choose. It can range from the 2X2 upto a 7X7 with the additional choice of colour of the pieces(HB/Standard etc)


----------



## ultimate enemy (May 21, 2013)

PriceIsRight98 said:


> I would build a 2x6 trapezoid cube that is fully functional and be scrambeled up into a jumbled mess.I would build this because it is original and has never been done before. It would be fun to play with and people would love to have it in their collection. It would be both fun and challenging to solve. While solving it, it would bring out the real cuber inside of you. I call it the TRAPEZOID CUBE 2.0. Here is a prototype picture of it----> http://avidcuber.tumblr.com/image/50943218952



I love how it can shape-shift. Would love to have it...


----------



## elrog (May 21, 2013)

AustinReed said:


> I've always thought of a 15 puzzle/4x4 mix would be cool. Each side has a differently colored 15 puzzle. Plus, you can scramble the 4x4. You'd first have to sort the colors of the tiles out. Then, you would have to solve 6 15 puzzles. I guess there could be parity on those as well. Would make for an interesting solve.



I think this would be fun to solve. It would be alot like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUVVpB7QdbQ, but bigger.


----------



## mitch1234 (May 22, 2013)

At a competition recently I got a axis cube, and I think it's pretty cool, so why not make a harder version. A 4x4 axis cube is probably what I would make, it would be fairly difficult though, because of the amount of sanding and extending of pieces that would have to be done.


----------



## Tony Fisher (May 24, 2013)

*The Medusa Puzzle*
I would build a twisty puzzle in the shape of the head of Medusa. The snakes would be of various lengths sticking out in different directions. Some would intrude into the paths of others which would cause blocking and prevent some moves some of the times. Colouring is unimportant since according to mythology anyone who gazes upon Medusa is turned to stone. Solving therefore would be done blindfolded or with eyes closed using the different shapes of the parts to guide the solver to the solved state of the puzzle.
Why? Because all puzzles should be made at least once. I choose this one now though because making this puzzle in reality is very hard but this thread is hypothetical so I am not hindered by the practical difficulties.


----------



## PriceIsRight98 (May 24, 2013)

Tony Fisher said:


> *The Medusa Puzzle*
> I would build a twisty puzzle in the shape of the head of Medusa. The snakes would be of various lengths sticking out in different directions. Some would intrude into the paths of others which would cause blocking and prevent some moves some of the times. Colouring is unimportant since according to mythology anyone who gazes upon Medusa is turned to stone. Solving therefore would be done blindfolded or with eyes closed using the different shapes of the parts to guide the solver to the solved state of the puzzle.
> Why? Because all puzzles should be made at least once. I choose this one now though because making this puzzle in reality is very hard but this thread is hypothetical so I am not hindered by the practical difficulties.



Very interesting and cool. I would love to own it if you ever built it.


----------



## pjk (May 31, 2013)

Contest has ended. We will announce the winners in the next few days.


----------



## pjk (Jun 18, 2013)

Apologies about the delay in announcing the winners. The winners are as follows:
1st: Riley
2nd: Tony Fisher
3rd: elrog

All the winners have been notified.

Thanks to all who participated, and thanks to the sponsor http://www.wallbuys.com for supplying the prizes.


----------

